# Claas equipment and costs



## eam77 (Aug 4, 2013)

Two part question. I am close to a Claas dealer and a good ways from Krone, Kuhn, New Holland. Looking at this forum, I don't see much about Claas. How is Claas quality and value regarded?

And the second question is related-How do you know your dealer is offering you a reasonable price, expecially on used equipment?

I do have a Claas disc mower, 3 meter-I think that is 9' 10". Might be in the market for rotary rake to replace my 38 year old IH rol-a-bar type, also might update round baler.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

eam77 said:


> Two part question. I am close to a Claas dealer and a good ways from Krone, Kuhn, New Holland. Looking at this forum, I don't see much about Claas. How is Claas quality and value regarded?
> And the second question is related-How do you know your dealer is offering you a reasonable price, expecially on used equipment?
> 
> I do have a Claas disc mower, 3 meter-I think that is 9' 10". Might be in the market for rotary rake to replace my 38 year old IH rol-a-bar type, also might update round baler.


Judging from what I've seen, and what I've used and own (disc mower), claas makes first class equipment. Perhaps some of the best there is, the disco mowers and quick change blades are awesome. I wouldn't be afraid of any of their equipment, I've seen them at the sunbelt ag expo, really nice equipment....the reason you don't see many is because they are pricey....no idea on used, but their stuff always brings more at sales I've attended...


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Where I am at the claas machines seem to be a bit cheaper. I was going to buy the claas discbine the same one you got cause it was the cheapest one I found. But than I ended up getting a better deal on a kuhn. But the quick change blades on the claas would have been nice.

Just bought a 370T rotary claas rake. It is a nice machine and heavy built. Easy to set up, but the manual doesnt help much with operating the machine. Its good at telling you the service time on the machine and over 1/3 of the manual is all on safety(but it seems most new manuals are like this now). . I have never seen a claas baler but they claim they spin the bale the fastest of any baler giving it more packing and faster tieing.


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

claas makes top notch equipment. there mowers tedders and rakes are some of the best out there. There round balers are a bit light compared too the two top brands out there being mchale and wleger nobody in my area would touch a belt baler they cant handle the wet silage john deere tried with there silage special at a local demo show and wasn't even in the same league as the fixed chamber balers. on that note I don't think claas makes a belt baler as for spining the bale faster I don't know if that's true or not. I would buy a claas baler and sleep well at night they are quite nice balers but I have a welger and its very nice if you look in to the drop floor unblocking systems on the mchales and welgers it is a great thing to have very handy when you pulg the baler. Just stop push a button and the floor lowers then start the pto the plug slides right into the chamber and press the button again the floor raises and drive on like nothing happened. I'm not sure what claas uses for unblocking. 








 heres a link to a fusion baler and the second is a vid of two welgers in action hope this helps


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

A baler here better do a great job and trouble free at 10 to 14 miles per hr. our windows to bale are far to short to creep around. Mel


----------



## triabordofarm (Apr 8, 2013)

I know they make a heckuva corn chopper!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The McHale baler wrapper is one of the most incredible machines I've ever seen.


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

If you like the mchale check out the welger rp 245 tornado 




or for you belt baler guys just the welger tornado 




now these are some nice balers


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thats just bad azz!!

Big upfront expense....


----------



## eam77 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for your favorable views on
Claas products. I may buy something after I recover from the sticker shock. High prices, and their parts are also high priced--- and specilized, so lower cost substitutions are ususally not possible.

McHale is not known at all in my area--I have seen a couple of Welgers. That looks like expensive equipment---far out of my scope of operations. I fail to see how anyone can have a full line of late model equipment and make it pay.... it is real painful for me to just buy one new piece once in a while.

Thanks.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

eam77 said:


> Thanks for your favorable views on
> Claas products. I may buy something after I recover from the sticker shock. High prices, and their parts are also high priced--- and specilized, so lower cost substitutions are ususally not possible.
> 
> McHale is not known at all in my area--I have seen a couple of Welgers. That looks like expensive equipment---far out of my scope of operations. I fail to see how anyone can have a full line of late model equipment and make it pay.... it is real painful for me to just buy one new piece once in a while.
> ...


I hear that!!!


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

We run a Claas rollant 46rc, and have for the last 17 years. Yes. we paid quite a bit more for it than almost any other brand would have cost, but it's been worth every penny IMO. I ran a 2 yr old br7060 last week for a neighbor and something felt toyish about it compared to ours.

We've had very few problems with the claas, it can be a little hard on bearings but they're fairly cheap and not hard to change. The dealer has been pretty much useless with the few other problems we have had with it, we get "Those balers have so few problems that when there is a problem we're not sure where to start....", luckily they're fairly simple balers, and you can narrow things down pretty quick.

Claas does make a belt baler as well, but after running one with rollers for so many years I can't see myself ever switching back to belts. It would be nice to have the option of trying out a lely or mchale fixed chamber, but the nearest dealers are literally 1000+ miles away, so I don't see that happening.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If I had a solid buyer(s) for wrapped hay bales, I would think about taking the plunge. 
Would be awesome to thumb my nose at waiting for hay to dry!


----------



## Hoghart (May 18, 2013)

I have had a Claas Disco 260 mower for 15 years and never had any issues. The dealer is long gone now, but I order blades and such on-line, so not an issue.

I highly recommend Claas.

Also have a Krone AM283 disc mower and am pleased with it as well.


----------



## BisonMan (Apr 27, 2020)

hog987 said:


> Where I am at the claas machines seem to be a bit cheaper. I was going to buy the claas discbine the same one you got cause it was the cheapest one I found. But than I ended up getting a better deal on a kuhn. But the quick change blades on the claas would have been nice.
> 
> Just bought a 370T rotary claas rake. It is a nice machine and heavy built. Easy to set up, but the manual doesnt help much with operating the machine. Its good at telling you the service time on the machine and over 1/3 of the manual is all on safety(but it seems most new manuals are like this now). . I have never seen a claas baler but they claim they spin the bale the fastest of any baler giving it more packing and faster tieing.


Hi, 

Not sure if you are still on here much, but I'd wonder how your experience with the Class 370T was over the long haul as your post is older. I am looking into purchasing a new one for a relatively small operation.


----------

